
Hackers can figure out passwords just from the sound of typing - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/cyber-security-passwords-hackers-a9070411.html
======
Kaibeezy
_... however there are certain caveats to the method. The attacker would need
to know the material type of the table that the victim is typing on, as metal
and wood surfaces produce different sound wave patterns._

So I will be Kickstartering “secure desktops” with random layers of disparate
materials, plywood, p-lam, and so forth, plus “secure laptops”, basically
trousers with random patches of corduroy, burlap, spandex and whatever sewn
onto the thighs.

~~~
ziddoap
Indeed. If a hacker knows the exact material makeup of the table I'm typing
on, I think I night have some physical security issues I should address first.

------
scrps
Michal Zalewski's book Silence on the Wire (2005) had an entire chapter
devoted to this called "I can hear you typing".

